
Swift 3 - augb
https://developer.apple.com/swift/
======
augb
It looks like the 3.0 preview [1] was committed ~11 minutes ago.

[1]
[https://github.com/apple/swift/releases/tag/swift-3.0-PREVIE...](https://github.com/apple/swift/releases/tag/swift-3.0-PREVIEW-1)

~~~
augb
Here is the blog entry on the developer preview: [1].

[1]
[https://swift.org/blog/swift-3-0-preview-1-released/](https://swift.org/blog/swift-3-0-preview-1-released/)

------
middleq
Details:

[https://github.com/apple/swift-evolution#implemented-
proposa...](https://github.com/apple/swift-evolution#implemented-proposals-
for-swift-3)

------
augb
I don't see anything on GitHub [1] yet, but it is on apple.com. An
announcement coming soon?

[1]
[https://github.com/apple/swift/releases](https://github.com/apple/swift/releases)

Edit: added GitHub link.

~~~
jbergstroem
It's not uncommon for Apple to have private branches that are merged back to
their OSS projects after features/changes/devices have been announced -- it's
been occurring a few times in LLVM and Clang-land. Taking a quick glance over
the git history seems to point to commits referencing 3.0 though?

~~~
augb
Just to clarify ... I meant I hadn't seen a commit tagged as a 3.0 release
yet.

------
swang
Curious are people using Swift only for iOS apps or are people using it also
as a server language?

~~~
sinatra
As long as Swift continues to have strong reliance on Apple, Swift on server-
side will run the risk of being a second-class citizen. It's unlikely to have
a well-established ecosystem of external developers either because Swift
currently attracts primarily iOS developers. So, till Apple makes some moves
to show that it considers server-side a first-class citizen, or you see a very
obvious external developer ecosystem building for server-side Swift, I'd
recommend not using it there.

~~~
jjnoakes
Isn't swift-in-the-cloud backed by IBM?

